# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Maunula / Viikki (toinen metrolinja)

## sebastin

Kamppi-Pasila metroselvityksen valmistuttua HKL aloittaa selvityksen jatkolinjoista, ensimmäisessä vaiheessa Viikin ja Maunulan suuntiin. Selvitystyö aloitetaan ensi vuonna. Tämä on osa toisen metrolinjan kokonaisuutta, josta ensimmäiseksi rakennetaan ns. 'töölön metro'.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Juu... Helsinki saa *ehkä* toisen metrolinjan joskus 2020-luvulla. Jippii!
Ennen tätä jonkin sorttinen pikaraitiotieverkosto oletettavasti yltää jo näihin kaupunginosiin, jolloin metrosuunnitelmat todetaan täysin turhaksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

On sinänsä hyvä, että nämä metrounelmat selvitetään. Jos työ tehdään kunnolla, sittenhän nähdään, miten tarpeellista on suunnitella metroa sinne, missä ratikkaa pidetään liian kalliina. Laajasalon ja Santahaminan osaltahan asia on nyt periaatetasolla jo selvitetty ja todettu, että nykyisenkaltainen junamainen metro ei tule kysymykseen. Ajatus metron kapasiteetin alentamisesta siirtymällä peruuttamattomasti 4-vaunuisiin juniin kertoo myös osaltaan paljon nykymetron soveltuvuudesta seudulle.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

Töölön suunta kaipaisi kyllä jotain pikaliikennettä. Bussissa jurnuttaminen Mannerheimintiellä tai Topeliuksenkadulla, tai vaihtoehtoisesti täpötäydessä matelevassa 4-ratikassa ei vastaa kuvaa laadukkaasta joukkoliikenteestä. Hämeentien suunnalla metro menee salamannopeasti. Vaikka kävelyt metrolle ovat pidempiä, ne voi tehdä mukavasti lämpimissä yhdystunneleissa, joissa ei tarvitse jalankulkuvaloissa jonottaa ja voi matkan varrella käydä vaikkapa tunnelien kaupoissa.

----------


## sebastin

Tässä vanhentunut selvitys 'metro Pasilasta eteenpäin'.
http://www.hel.fi/wps/wcm/connect/58...df?MOD=AJPERES

----------


## Antero Alku

> Töölön suunta kaipaisi kyllä jotain pikaliikennettä.


Töölön suunta kaipaa joukkoliikenteen valoetuuksia, raitiotieradan oikomista, autot ja raiteet riittävän tehokkaasti eristävää radan korotusta ajokaistoista ja turhien poikkikatuyhteyksien sulkemista autoliikenteeltä.

Nämä toimet eivät maksa paljoa mitään ja tarjoavat paremmat ovelta ovelle matka-ajat kuin tunneliratkaisut. Hämeentiellä osa näistä asioista on toteutettu, ja pintaliikenne onkin nopeampi kuin metrossa matkustaminen Rautatientorin ja Sörnäisten välillä.

Pidemmän päälle ja bussiliikenteen ongelmien ratkaisuksi tarvitaan raitioliikenteen ulottamista esikaupunkialueille myös Mannerheimintien suunnassa. Pasilaan johtava tunneliratkaisu ei vaikuta Manskun bussiliikenteeseen mitään.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Töölön suunta kaipaa joukkoliikenteen valoetuuksia, raitiotieradan oikomista, autot ja raiteet riittävän tehokkaasti eristävää radan korotusta ajokaistoista ja turhien poikkikatuyhteyksien sulkemista autoliikenteeltä.


Töölössä voitaisiin rakentaa ratikkarata hiljaisemmalle Topeliuksenkadulle ja järjestää sille kadulle joukkoliikennettä suosivat valojärjestelyt. Tämä olisi helpompaa kuin Mannerheimintien liikenteen nopeuttaminen, sillä siellä liikenteen volyymi on paljon suurempi ja bussiliikennettäkin on paljon.

Onko kenelläkään tietoa, miksi kantakaupungin itäosissa on toteutettu paljon enemmän joukkoliikennettä nopeuttavia järjestelyjä kuin kantakaupungin länsiosissa? Itäpuolella on nopea Hämeentie sekä metro, länsipuolella ei mitään. Tuntuu, että länsipuolella Töölössä auton asema olisi paljon vahvempi kuin Kalliossa. Liikenteen meteliäkin on siellä enemmän.

----------


## sebastin

Mannerheimintien liikenteen sujuvuuteen on tietty panostettava mutta esm valoetuuksilla Manskulla ei järjestetä raidejoukkoliikennettä Maunulaan eikä Viikkiin.

Töölö on autojen läpiajopaikka. Töölön katuverkkoa kuormittaa kummatkin Espoosta tulevat sisääntuloväylät eli Länsiväylä ja Turun motari. Länsimetro tuo tähän helpotusta. Mannerheimintien bussiliikennettä vähennetään merkittävästi juuri Töölön kautta kulkevalla metrolla. Meilahden metroasemasta on tulossa bussien pääteasema ja Pasilaan menevän tuubin lisäksi Meilahdesta on otollista jatkaa haara Munkkiniemen suuntaan. 

Toiselle metrolinjalle on keskustassa mahdollisuus tehdä kaksi haaraa Katajanokalle (ja ehkä joskus Santahaminaan) yksi sekä Punavuoren kautta Munkkisaareen ja Hernesaareen.

Töölön raitiotiejärjestelyillä ja liikennevaloetuuksilla ei järjestetä joukkoliikennettä toisen metrolinjan tavoittamille alueille. 

Bussilinja 14 voisi muuttaa ratikaksi ja kiskot Topeliuksenkadulle. Toisaalta toisen metrolinjan haaroitus Meilahdesta saattaisi korvata bussin 14 erinomaisesti. 

Ehkä Helsinkiin rakennetaan tosiaan enää yksi metrolinja, mutta sitä haaroitetaan vimmatusti  :Smile:

----------


## ultrix

> Mannerheimintien liikenteen sujuvuuteen on tietty panostettava mutta esm valoetuuksilla Manskulla ei järjestetä raidejoukkoliikennettä Maunulaan eikä Viikkiin.)


Ei niin, se järjestetään valoetuuksilla Hämeentielle.

----------


## sebastin

Seudullinen kokonaisvaltainen ratkaisu, tästä on hyvä kehittää pääkaupunkiseudun nopeaa raideliikennettä. Kuten tiedettyä, katuratikka kantakaupungissa on hidas eikä liikennevaloetuuksia voida järjestää tiheään kulkevalle nopealle junalle. Tarkoitus on saada esteetön kulku ilman turhia jarrutuksia ja pysähdyksiä. Katuratikkanne ei sovi tähän missään muodossa. 

kartta

----------


## teme

> Tässä vanhentunut selvitys 'metro Pasilasta eteenpäin'.
> http://www.hel.fi/wps/wcm/connect/58...df?MOD=AJPERES


Tässä klassikkodokumentissa herättää hilpeyttä nykytiedoilla erityisesti seuraava kohta:



> Viikin alueelle on varauduttu rakentamaan raideyhteys pikaraitiolinjana, ns.
> Viira-rata. Pikaraitiolinjan kytkeminen kantakaupungin raitioverkkoon on kuitenkin
> erittäin hankala tai peräti mahdoton toteuttaa *taloudellisesti*


Kamppi - Meilahti - Pasila - Viikki maksaa jotain 500 miljoonaa euroa. Kullastako ne pikaratikan kiskot tehdään?

----------


## sebastin

Taloudellisesti ei tarkoita pelkästään radan hintaa. Raitioliikennöinti on kallista verrattuna metroon. Myös RHK:n junaliikenne on kallista verrattuna metroliikenteeseen.

----------


## teme

> Taloudellisesti ei tarkoita pelkästään radan hintaa. Raitioliikennöinti on kallista verrattuna metroon. Myös RHK:n junaliikenne on kallista verrattuna metroliikenteeseen.


500 miljoonaa on yhtä kuin 20 - 30 miljoonaa vuodessa. En tiedä, mutta veikkaisin että koko HKL:n raitioliikenteen vuosikustannukset ovat samaa luokkaa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Raitioliikennöinti on kallista verrattuna metroon. Myös RHK:n junaliikenne on kallista verrattuna metroliikenteeseen.


Tämä on osittain totta. Siksi kannattaakin perehtyä siihen, miksi raitioliikenne on kallista ja mitä asialle voitaisiin tehdä. Siitä on puhuttu tällä foorumilla paljonkin. Lisäksi tulee huomioida, että bussiliikenne on kallista, ja valitettavasti tuo 500 miljoonan hanke vähentää lopulta aika vähän bussiliikennettä. Tai sinä varmaan voit ainakin kertoa meille, mitkä bussilinjat voidaan lyhentää Viikin metron myötä. Tuskin edes 70T:tä.

----------


## Kolli

Kumpulaan voidaan tehdä syöttöterminaali Lahdenväylän busseille (vrt Slussen)

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Pikaratikan kululle ehdoton edellytys on estoton kulku joka ei Manskulla ole mahdollista nykymittakaavassa mm. liikennevaloista, autoista, työmaista ja suojateistä johtuen. Jos 4, 10, 2, 3 ja 8 kulkee Töölössä niin tulee kyllä aikamoiset ruuhkat, kun ratikat ei pysty ohittamaan toisiaan.


Mannerhemintien tapaisilla paraatikaduilla on maailmalla onnistuttu ihan hyvin saamaan kulku tarpeeksi esteettömäksi pikaraitiotielle. Mutta edelleenkin, kuten olen jo aiemmin maininnut, se lyhyt matka Mannerheimintietä, joka on hitaampaa, ei vaikuta kuin pari minuuttia. Se pari minuuttia hitaammin on joka tapauksessa parempi kuin pitemmät etäisyydet, jotka maanalaisella on.

Jos Mannerheimintietä pitkin kulkisi tiuhaan pikaraitiotiejunia, ei noiden mainittujen linjojen välttämättä tarvitsisi kulkea peräkanaa Töölössä. Kaikkia niistä linjoista ei välttämättä edes tarvittaisi, ainakaan samalla reitillä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 01:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 01:22 ----------




> Keskustaan ei ole millään muotoa mahdollista saada nykytilassa pikaratikkaa.


Jos ei, niin onneksi tarpeeksi lähelle Keskustaa on mahdollista. Se riittää.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:42 ----------




> Toki osa entisistä kävelijöistä kulkee pyörätuolilla ja osa lepää hautuumaalla:


Taisi loppua argumentit.

Trollataanko takaisin uutisilla eri metro- ja lähijunien alle jäämisistä?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:46 ----------

Petterillä ja MaxiBus1975:lla on nyt tosiaan vähän kokonaisuuden hahmottaminen hukassa. Jos pikaraitiotie saapuu kaupunkiin vaikkapa 10 kilometrin päästä, lasketaan keskinopeus sille matkalle, ei pelkästään välille Töölön tulli - Lasipalatsi. Toki pikaratikka on kantakaupungissakin nopeampi kuin tavallinen ratikka, mutta ensisijaisesti sen tarkoitus on palvella kokonaisuutena eikä töölöläisiä. Se, että ratikka ei saada kulkemaan Mannerheimintietä 30 km/h keskinopeudella, ei tee siitä vähemmän pikaratikkaa muualla eikä se välttämättä tee kokonaismatka-ajasta sen pitempää kuin mitä se olisi täyseristetyllä metrolla.

----------


## petteri

> Mannerhemintien tapaisilla paraatikaduilla on maailmalla onnistuttu ihan hyvin saamaan kulku tarpeeksi esteettömäksi pikaraitiotielle. Mutta edelleenkin, kuten olen jo aiemmin maininnut, se lyhyt matka Mannerheimintietä, joka on hitaampaa, ei vaikuta kuin pari minuuttia. Se pari minuuttia hitaammin on joka tapauksessa parempi kuin pitemmät etäisyydet, jotka maanalaisella on.
> 
> Jos Mannerheimintietä pitkin kulkisi tiuhaan pikaraitiotiejunia, ei noiden mainittujen linjojen välttämättä tarvitsisi kulkea peräkanaa Töölössä. Kaikkia niistä linjoista ei välttämättä edes tarvittaisi, ainakaan samalla reitillä.


Kyllä kadulla kulkeva pikaratikka on koko matkalla huomattavasti täyseristettyjä ratkaisuja hitaampi, ei se ole hitaampi vain kaikkein hitaimmilla pätkillä.  On syytä myös huomioida, että pätkillä, joilla ei päästä ratikoilla hyviin nopeuksiin, aika harvoin päästään myöskään luotettavaan liikennöintiin, jossa pysytään hyvin aikatauluissa. Jos ei sitten seisota pitkiä aikoja pysäkeillä.

Toki Mannerheimintien suuntaisesta pikaratikkaiikenteestä on mahdollista saada esteetöntä, jos lähdetään siitä että Mannerheimintien ylittävän liikenteen sujuvuus on toissijaista ja heikkenee. Tämä koskee niin ratikoita, busseja, kävelijöitä kuin autoilijoitakin. Kaikkien noiden ryhmien edellytyksiä ylittää Mannerheimintie pitää heikentää, jotta Mannerheimintien suuntaisesta raitioliikenteestä voidaan saada esteetöntä.

Toisaalta ratikkalinjojen määrälläkin on käytännön rajat eli jos busseista halutaan päästä eroon joudutaan myös ratikoiden kanssa liityntään ja vaihtoihin.

Minä näen kyllä keskustaan tulevat katupikaratikat ihan toimivina varsin lyhyillä matkoilla ja keskustaan kannattaa ajaa myös hitaampaa liikennettä, joka täydentää nopeampia täyseristettyjä linjoja, jotka pysähtyvät harvemmin. Varsinaiseksi runkoyhteydeksi katupikaratikka ei kuitenkaan liikenteellisesti vaikeilla alueilla ja siis myös katutasossa hitailla reiteillä pelkästään riitä kuin aika lyhyillä matkoilla.

Toki Pisaran rakentaminen parantaisi aika paljon myös katupikaratikoiden edellytyksiä. Nyt Helsingin keskustan liikenteen isona ongelmana on, että alueella on yksi liian vilkas kohde, Rautatieasema, jonka ympärillä on sietämätön joukkoliikenneruuhka ja johon myös uudet pikaratikat haluavat päästä. Pisaran rakentamisen myötä kaikkien yhteyksien ei enää tarvitsisi mennä asemalle asti, vaan Hakaniemen ja Töölön merkitys kasvaisi kun myös niissä olisi pääsy lähijuniin ja sujuva yhteys Pasilaan.

----------


## MaxiBus1975

> Mannerhemintien tapaisilla paraatikaduilla on maailmalla onnistuttu ihan hyvin saamaan kulku tarpeeksi esteettömäksi pikaraitiotielle. Mutta edelleenkin, kuten olen jo aiemmin maininnut, se lyhyt matka Mannerheimintietä, joka on hitaampaa, ei vaikuta kuin pari minuuttia. Se pari minuuttia hitaammin on joka tapauksessa parempi kuin pitemmät etäisyydet, jotka maanalaisella on.
> 
> Jos Mannerheimintietä pitkin kulkisi tiuhaan pikaraitiotiejunia, ei noiden mainittujen linjojen välttämättä tarvitsisi kulkea peräkanaa Töölössä. Kaikkia niistä linjoista ei välttämättä edes tarvittaisi, ainakaan samalla reitillä.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 01:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 01:22 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Jos ei, niin onneksi tarpeeksi lähelle Keskustaa on mahdollista. Se riittää.
> ...


Ei taida teilläkään olla kovin vahvoja argumentteja pikaratikan puolesta, kun kokoajan pyritte vain teilaamaan meidän ehdotuksia ja argumentteja. Olen arkkitehtuuriopiskelija ja tiedän kaupunkisuunnittelusta ja joukkoliikenteestä sen osana melkoisen paljon. Ei ongelma niinkään ole tieosuuksissa (toki niissäkin), vaan enempi kokonaiskuvassa. Kuten aiemmin olen sanonut, niin Helsinki on yksi Euroopan nopeimmin kasvavia metropolialueita (ainakin tulevaisuudessa voi puhua metropolista). Muita ovat mm. Amsterdam, Tukholma, Lontoo ja Kööpenhamina joissa suositaan metroa tämänkaltaisille yhteyksille, ja pikaratikat taas jätetään poikittaisliikenteeseen johon se sopii parhaiten. Mikäli metroa ei saada aikaan niin ainakin pisara olisi tärkeä toteuttaa ihan valtakunnallisella mittakaavallakin. 

Helsingin seudulla tulee tulevaisuudessa asumaan lähes kolmasosa Suomen väestöstä, joten en mitenkään jaksa uskoa, että esim. 50 000 asukkaan Myyrmäki ja samansuuruisen Leppävaaran seudun liikennetarpeet junan ohella liitettäisiin pikaratikkaan. Keskustassa ei myöskään olisi tilaa tai kapasiteettia päättää ratikkaa. Laajasalonkin kohdalla tekee tiukkaa ja toinen linja pitääkin päättää Kolmikulmaan. Metro olisi kustannustehokkain vaihtoehto ja siksi sitä suositaan muissakin suurkaupungeissa. Itseasiassa maailmanlaajuinen trendi on hieman pikaratikoista poispäin. En siis ymmärrä miksi nämä yhteydet tulisi toteuttaa pikaratikoina, voisitte senkin kertoa tässä vuorostaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:51 ----------

+ en ymmärrä miten voi väittää että ''tarpeeksi lähelle keskustaa'' riittäisi. Jos nyt nämä monen kymmenenkin tuhannen ihmisen matka päättyy vaikka Töölöön niin miten ajattelit ratkaista matkan sieltä keskustaan ja keskustasta sujuvasti muualle?

----------


## hylje

> Ei taida teilläkään olla kovin vahvoja argumentteja pikaratikan puolesta, kun kokoajan pyritte vain teilaamaan meidän ehdotuksia ja argumentteja.


Kyllähän niitä argumentteja on jos haluaisit niitä kuunnella. Tältäkin foorumilta löytyy niitä sivukaupalla.

Vasta-argumentiksi löytyy vaan jotain tyhjiä toteamuksia siitä että ratikka sopii poikittaislinjalle. Eihän poikittaislinja ole mitenkään erikoinen linja, johon jokin liikenneväline erityisesti sopisi! Niitä on ihan busseista lähijuniin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei taida teilläkään olla kovin vahvoja argumentteja pikaratikan puolesta, kun kokoajan pyritte vain teilaamaan meidän ehdotuksia ja argumentteja.


Luulen, että täällä podetaan taisteluväsymystä. 12 vuoden keskustelun ja argumentoinnin jälkeen niitä pikaratikoita on vihdoinkin ihan oikeasti tulossa. Tässä vaiheessa on aika iloita. Enää ei jaksa toistella sitä kaikkea, mikä on jo moneen kertaan sanottu. Mutta lue vaikka vanhoja keskusteluja täältä foorumilta, siellä ne argumentit on tulleet esiin moneen kertaan.




> Olen arkkitehtuuriopiskelija ja tiedän kaupunkisuunnittelusta ja joukkoliikenteestä sen osana melkoisen paljon.


Pahoin pelkään, että moni täällä foorumilla ei pidä tuota taustaa varsinaisena meriittinä, pikemminkin päinvastoin. Kas kun juuri arkkitehdit ovat suurimpia syyllisiä, jos näin voimakasta termia rohkenee käyttää, siihen, että Helsingissä uudetkin, ja nimenomaan uudet, radat on toteutettu niin uskomattoman huonosti. Ja kyse ei ole siitä, etteivätkö näitä alueita suunnitelleet aluearkkitehdit olisi tykänneet ratikoista. Kyllä tykkäsivät, yhtä poikkeusta lukuunottamatta. Mutta he eivät ollenkaan ymmärtäneet, mikä se ratikka loppujen lopuksi on ja millaiset toimintaolosuhteet sille on luotava. Ratikka on vähän kuin papukaija  siitä on valtavan paljon iloa, mutta se on myös tosi vaativa olosuhteistaan, virikkeistään, ruokavaliostaan ja niin edelleen. Lopputulosta voi käydä ihmettelemässä vaikka Pikku Huopalahdessa. Sympaattinen se ratikka kyllä on edelleen, mutta se on myös tosi hidas kiemurrellessaan eestaas, pysähtyessään liian tiheästi sijoitetuille pysäkeille ja jonottaessaan autojen kanssa samassa sumpussa.




> Metro olisi kustannustehokkain vaihtoehto ja siksi sitä suositaan muissakin suurkaupungeissa. Itseasiassa maailmanlaajuinen trendi on hieman pikaratikoista poispäin.


Tälle olisi kiva kuulla väitteen lisäksi jonkin verran perustelujakin. Perusteluiksi eivät kelpaa ne HKL-Suy:n aikanaan teettämät yksikkökustannusraportit, joiden laatiminen on nyt lopetettu ja joista ammattilaiset itsekin lopulta myönsivät, ettei se nyt ihan niin ollutkaan.

Eurooppa on alkanut saavuttaa uusien raitioteiden osalta saturaatiopisteen, joten ainakin euroopanlaajuisesti väitteesi voi pitää paikkansa. Toisaalta esimerkiksi Kiinaan on 2010-luvulta lähtien ryhdytty rakentamaan raitioteitä oikein urakalla.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> + en ymmärrä miten voi väittää että ''tarpeeksi lähelle keskustaa'' riittäisi. Jos nyt nämä monen kymmenenkin tuhannen ihmisen matka päättyy vaikka Töölöön niin miten ajattelit ratkaista matkan sieltä keskustaan ja keskustasta sujuvasti muualle?


Missähän kohtaa sanoin, että se niin pitäisi järjestää? Olkiukkojen kyhääminen ei helpota keskustelua laisinkaan.

Toiston uhalla: Matkustajat pääsevät pikavauhtia Töölöön, josta kohti keskustaa vähän verkkaisemmin. Kokonaismatka-ajan kannalta sillä ei ole merkitystä, koska raitioliikenne palvelee todennäköisemmin lähemmäs ovea kuin raskasraideliikenne.

Tässä on nyt selkeästi se kokonaiskuva hukassa ja keskitytään johonkin parin kilometrin matkaan, kun kyse on koko matkasta ovelta ovelle.

----------


## j-lu

> Olen arkkitehtuuriopiskelija ja tiedän kaupunkisuunnittelusta ja joukkoliikenteestä sen osana melkoisen paljon.


Opiskelijoilla nämä harhaluulot omasta tietämisen tasostaan ovat toki yleisiä. Pääsääntöisesti karisevat työelämään siirtymisen myötä. Osalla ei ja he päätyvät yleensä virkasuhteeseen.

Metro maksaa karkeasti ottaen 40 miljoonaa per kilometri ja 80 miljoonaa per asema. Helsingin kaltaisessa hyvinvoivassa läntisessä suurkaupungissa on ihmisten liikkumistarpeiden ohella otettava huomioon myös tämä valitettava kustannuspuoli sekä sellainen maantieteellis-kaupunkirakenteellinen tosiasia, että Pasilasta pohjoiseen, koilliseen tai luoteeseen metrolle ei ole mielekästä kulkusuuntaa. Lähinnä siksi, ettei siellä asu riittävän tiuhaan ihmisiä, tai, ja nyt tarkkana siellä! Pasilan jälkeen ei ole keskuspuistoa lukuunottamatta sellaista 10+ kilometrin mittaista kaistaletta rakentamatonta kaupungin omistamaa maata, jonka kaavoittamalla kaupunki pystyisi rahoittamaan metron. Itämetro ja Länsimetro rakennettiin pellolle. Sille on syynsä.

Töölöön rakennetaan jollain aikavälillä eristetty joukkoliikenneyhteys. Pisaraa ja Töölön metroa on suunniteltu ja piirretty karttoihin kohta 30 vuotta. Molemmissa on ongelmia. Edellinen on liikenteellisesti ja kaupunkirakenteen kannalta huomattavasti parempi, pääosin siksi, että se ratkaisisi Töölön ja Pasilan ongelman, hyödyntäisi kymmeniä kilometrejä jo olemassa olevaa rataa ja lähijunamatkustajien paremman jakelun lisäksi mahdollistaisi Rautatieaseman sumpun purkamisen myös raitiovaunuilta. Maanomistussuhteet eivät kuitenkaan ole kaupunkiratojen varsilla suotuisat. Myös VR:n monopoli ja liikenteen kustannustaso on hidastanut kaupunkiratojen kehittämistä.

On myös mahdollista, että, ja kuten monet täällä järkevänä pitävät, Töölön suunta ratkaistaan katukelpoisten junien enemmän tai vähemmän eristetyllä väylällä, ehkä jopa tunnelilla. Tullinpuomilta haarat Pasilaan, Rusalle ja Munkkaan. Näistä ainakin jälkimmäisin mahtuu kulkemaan maanpinnalla.

Miten sitten käykään, ihan varma voi olla siitä, että tunaroinnilta ei vältytä ja elementtilähiötä rakennetaan paljon.




> Tässä on nyt selkeästi se kokonaiskuva hukassa ja keskitytään johonkin parin kilometrin matkaan, kun kyse on koko matkasta ovelta ovelle.


En tiedä onko se lohdullista vai surullista, ettei opiskelijoille edelleenkään opeteta tätä ovelta ovelle -matka-aikaa, vaan tärkeintä ilmeisesti edelleenkin on, kuinka kovaa juna kulkee tunnelissa. Itse pitää oppia, mistä liikkumisessa ja liikenteessä on kyse.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:30 ----------




> Tälle olisi kiva kuulla väitteen lisäksi jonkin verran perustelujakin. Perusteluiksi eivät kelpaa ne HKL-Suy:n aikanaan teettämät yksikkökustannusraportit, joiden laatiminen on nyt lopetettu ja joista ammattilaiset itsekin lopulta myönsivät, ettei se nyt ihan niin ollutkaan.


Kirjoitetaanpa tätä opiskelijalle auki sen verran, että yksikkökustannusten suurin ongelma on tietysti se, että joukkoliikennejärjestelmä on kokonaisuus. Se että verrattain raskas metro kulkee halvalla per matkustajapaikka ei välttämättä ole riittävä saavutus kaupunkirakenteessa, jossa ylimitoitetun metron matkustajapaikat pitää täyttää liityntäbussirallilla. Kuten Helsingissä. 

Liikennejärjestelmän kustannukset pitää laskea kokonaisuutena ja suhteuttaa saavutettuun palvelutasoon.

Sitten on tietysti erityisempiä ongelmia liittyen esim. joukkoliikennevälineiden erilaiseen roolitukseen, joka vie vertailusta mielekkyyden. Näistäkin on keskusteltu jlf.fi ssä sivukaupalla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Missähän kohtaa sanoin, että se niin pitäisi järjestää? Olkiukkojen kyhääminen ei helpota keskustelua laisinkaan.
> 
> Toiston uhalla: Matkustajat pääsevät pikavauhtia Töölöön, josta kohti keskustaa vähän verkkaisemmin. Kokonaismatka-ajan kannalta sillä ei ole merkitystä, koska raitioliikenne palvelee todennäköisemmin lähemmäs ovea kuin raskasraideliikenne.
> 
> Tässä on nyt selkeästi se kokonaiskuva hukassa ja keskitytään johonkin parin kilometrin matkaan, kun kyse on koko matkasta ovelta ovelle.


Se pikavauhti loppuu jossain Tilkan kohdalla. Sieltä kestää ruuhka-aikana n 20 minuuttia keskustaan (reittioppaan mukaan). Metro tai vastaava kokonan omalla eristetyllä radallaan kulkeva todellinen pikaraitiovaunu kulkisi sen pituisen matkan 8 minuutissa. On totta että hidasraitiovaunulla on kaksinkertainen määrä pysäkkejä  välissä kuin mitä metrolla olisi, mutta metroasemilta tullaan ulos useasta kohtaa joista voi valita itse sen uloskäynnin joka lähinnä on kohdetta jonne olisi menossa, eikä tarvitse odottaa liikennevaloissa että pääse kadun yli. Lisäksi sekä metrojen että pikaraitioteiden kohdalla on kyse joukkoliikennevälineestä joka toisi ihmisiä lähiöistä asti keskustaan, ei pelkästään keskustan sisäisiä matkoja varten. 20 minuuttia on todella pitkä aika 8 minuuttiin verrattuna. Mannerheimintie on kaksi kertaa niin pitkä kuin Tampereen tulevan raitiotien keskustan läpi ajettava osuus. 

Ongelma ratkeaisi osittain jos pikaraitiotie saisi rakentaa puistoihin, mutta Helsingissä se ei käy. Vrt keskustelu joka on alkanut Vallilanlaaksoon sunnitellsta entisen satamaradan penkalle rakennettavasta raitiotiestä. 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:25 ----------




> Liikennejärjestelmän kustannukset pitää laskea kokonaisuutena ja suhteuttaa saavutettuun palvelutasoon.


Jospa raitioteiden kustannuksiin laskettaisiin myös ne haitat jotka pitkäaikaisten rakennustöiden aikana aiheutuu muulle liikenteelle (vrt esimerkkinä Reijolankatu). 

t. Rainer

----------


## MaxiBus1975

Nyt kun teillä alkaa mennä vissiin enempi hermoon niin teenkin omalta osalta loppulauselman, jota voitte kommentoida. Olen nuori ja opiskelija toki joten ei minulle tarvitse alkaa aukomaan päätään, kyllä elämä näyttää. Enkä nyt jaksa kaikille vastata erikseen, voitte esittää tämän jälkeen kysymyksiä tms ja esittää vastaväitteitä. 

Miksi metro eikä pikaratikka vaikka nyt Manskulle?
-Kuten aiemmin sanottiin, pikaratikan 'pikaosuus'' loppuu siinä Tilkan kohdilla, jolloin ratikasta tulee aiemmin kokeilussa olleen Ruskeasuon runkolinjan versio. K.o hanke hylättiin perustelluin syin. Lisäksi kaupunkibulevardit vievät tätä pikaratikka osuutta varmaan vieläkin pohjoisemmas.

-Mannerheimintie ja Helsingin keskusta ovat molemmat kulttuurihistoriallisesti ja arkkitehtonisesti arvokkaita. Ei nyt mitään järkyttävää muutosta tule, mutta kyllä pikaratikka tulee viemään maan päältä tilaa. Keskustassa ongelmana on myös tilanahtaus erityisesti Kaivokadun korkeudella, sekä minne tulisi päätepysäkki?

-Metro on tämäntyyppisillä väleillä myös muualla maailmalla suosittu. Pikaratikat ovat Suomessa melko uusi juttu, joten tottakai niitä hypetetään. Hyvänä esimerkkinä on Kööpenhamina, jossa kantakaupungin liikenneongelmia lähettiin purkamaan tehokkaalla metro-orbitaalilla (ks. Cityringen). Pikaratikkaa ei monestakaan syystä mietitty. Sama Tukholmassa, jossa uusiin kaupunginosiin ja niiden yhteyksiin keskustaan suositaan metroratkaisua (ks. nya tunnelbanan), sekä Amsterdamissa, jossa keskusta lävistettiin uudella metrolinjalla, eikä nyt esimerkiksi pikaratikalla

-Metro sopii parhaiten tälle välille. Toki se on todella kallis, en minä sillä, mutta pitäisi ennemmin miettiä vuoden 2100 tilannetta, jossa Helsingin seudulla asuu jo varmaan lähemmäs 2,25 miljoonaa. Tuolloin ei millään ilveellä pikaratikka riitä ja kapasiteetti tulee vastaan. Sitten kun on panostettu siihen ratikkaverkkoon ja huomataan, ettei se riitä, niin paha siinä tehdä sitten mitään. Metro myös kestää paremmin kapasiteettimuutoksia, kuin maanpäällinen pikaratikka

-Pikaratikkakaan ei ole mikään halpa ratkaisu, lisäksi kustannuksia tulee useamman aseman liikennejärjestelyistä, vaikkakin metroasematkin vaativat älyttömästi rahaa. Kaikki ovat investointeja.

-Aiemmin mainitut priorisointiongelmat. Eittämättä pikaratikan rakennus vaatii oman radan, joka aiemmin mainiten pitäisi sijoittaa puistoalueille joko Linnunlaulun tai Mechelininkadun länsipuolelle (tai maanalle). Myös jalankulkuympäristö ja autoilu heikentyy merkittävästi.

-Metro palvelee eri tavalla. Nykyiset ratikat hoitavat monen sadan tuhannen liikkumista maan päällä tihein vuorovälein. Tähän väliin jos vielä tungetaan pikaratikat  niin en oikein tiedä, ketä se sitten palvelee. Yksi vaihtoehto on tietenkin non-stop versio vaikka Töölössä, mutten tiedä onko sekään hyvä. Metro palvelisi tietenkin myös Töölöläisiä, mutta se ei aiheuttaisi samanlaista päällekkäisyyttä ratikan kanssa. Lisäksi se nopeuttaisi huomattavasti Töölöläisten matkoja.

Vielä olisi paljon lisää, mutten nyt jaksa puuduttaa teidän silmiä ihan loppuun asti  :Very Happy:  Kaikessa on toki puolensa ja haittansa

Loppujen lopuksi kannatan kuitenkin, ehkä Pisaraa ennemmin ja sittenhän näitä pikaratikoita voi päättää vaikka Pasilaan ja Töölöntorille pientä maanalaista osuutta pitkin (vähän kuten Kampin terminaalissa), niin sen ympäristökään ei ruuhkaudu. Pisara olisi myös hyvä valtakunnallinen hanke. Toinen asia onkin sitten miten junien kapasiteetti riittää.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kirjoitetaanpa tätä opiskelijalle auki sen verran, että yksikkökustannusten suurin ongelma on tietysti se, että joukkoliikennejärjestelmä on kokonaisuus. Se että verrattain raskas metro kulkee halvalla per matkustajapaikka ei välttämättä ole riittävä saavutus kaupunkirakenteessa, jossa ylimitoitetun metron matkustajapaikat pitää täyttää liityntäbussirallilla.


Ei liityntäbussiralli ole mitenkään kallista siihen nähden, että muuten näiltä samoilta alueilta olisi bussiralli keskustaan, joka tulee tietysti vielä kalliimmaksi kuin bussit lähimpään liityntäterminaaliin. Metron etuna kuitenkin on, että itse runkoyhteyden liikennöintikustannus on edullinen. Raide-Jokerin arvioiduista kustannuksista nähdään, että pikaratikka on paikkakilometriä kohden bussia kalliimpi, joten pikaratikalla ei ole vastaavaa kustannusetua busseihin verrattuna kuin mitä metrolla on.

----------


## killerpop

> -Metro palvelee eri tavalla. Nykyiset ratikat hoitavat monen sadan tuhannen liikkumista maan päällä tihein vuorovälein. Tähän väliin jos vielä tungetaan pikaratikat  niin en oikein tiedä, ketä se sitten palvelee. Yksi vaihtoehto on tietenkin non-stop versio vaikka Töölössä, mutten tiedä onko sekään hyvä. Metro palvelisi tietenkin myös Töölöläisiä, mutta se ei aiheuttaisi samanlaista päällekkäisyyttä ratikan kanssa. Lisäksi se nopeuttaisi huomattavasti Töölöläisten matkoja.


Kunhan ratikat saataisiin pois Mannerheimintieltä, saataisiin myös jokusia turhia suojateitäkin pois, jotka nykyisin hidastavat liikennettä Kamppiin ja Kampista. Näillä poistettavilla suojateillä ei ole edes liikennevaloja, vaan ne hidastaa liikennettä tarpeettomasti.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Se pikavauhti loppuu jossain Tilkan kohdalla.


Kyllä, näin tapahtuu linjalla 10, yhdellä Helsingin hidasraitiotielinjalla (museoraitiotie?). Se ei tarkoita, että Haagan suunnasta saapuvan pikaraitiotien tarvitsisi madella Tilkalta Lasipalatsille. Sitä voi nopeuttaa nykyisestä.





> Ongelma ratkeaisi osittain jos pikaraitiotie saisi rakentaa puistoihin, mutta Helsingissä se ei käy. Vrt keskustelu joka on alkanut Vallilanlaaksoon sunnitellsta entisen satamaradan penkalle rakennettavasta raitiotiestä.


Toivotaan, että Vallilanlaaksosta tulee jonkinnäköinen ennakkotapaus.




> Jospa raitioteiden kustannuksiin laskettaisiin myös ne haitat jotka pitkäaikaisten rakennustöiden aikana aiheutuu muulle liikenteelle (vrt esimerkkinä Reijolankatu).


Toki siinä tapauksessa myös metrotyömaiden aiheuttamat haitat ja järjestelyt lasketaan metron kustannuksiin. Samoin esimerkiksi viivästymisen tähden jatkettavan bussiliikenteen kustannukset.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:25 ----------




> Kunhan ratikat saataisiin pois Mannerheimintieltä, saataisiin myös jokusia turhia suojateitäkin pois, jotka nykyisin hidastavat liikennettä Kamppiin ja Kampista


Ja mitenhän järjestettäisiin jalankulku? Tunnelein ja silloin?

Jalankulkukin on liikennettä, ja tärkeätä sellaista.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei liityntäbussiralli ole mitenkään kallista siihen nähden, että muuten näiltä samoilta alueilta olisi bussiralli keskustaan, joka tulee tietysti vielä kalliimmaksi kuin bussit lähimpään liityntäterminaaliin. Metron etuna kuitenkin on, että itse runkoyhteyden liikennöintikustannus on edullinen. Raide-Jokerin arvioiduista kustannuksista nähdään, että pikaratikka on paikkakilometriä kohden bussia kalliimpi, joten pikaratikalla ei ole vastaavaa kustannusetua busseihin verrattuna kuin mitä metrolla on.


Miten minulla kuitenkin on sellainen mielikuva, että Espoossa kävi loppujen lopuksi sillä tavalla, että (alkuperäisestä supistettu) liityntäbussilinjasto ja metro, ml. asemien aukipito, yhdessä ovat liikennöintikustannuksiltaan korkeammat kuin mitä vanha bussilinjasto oli. Muistanko väärin tai sotkenko jotain?

Raide-Jokerin kohdalla tuo ei ehkä ole ihan yksiselitteistä  ratikan saisi edullisemmaksi kalustokokoa kasvattamalla, koska ison vaunun paikkakm-kustannus on pienempi kuin pienen vaunun. Palvelutasosyistä halutaan ainakin aluksi pieniä vaunuja, mutta jos linjasta tulee kovin suosittu, niin tuo keikahtanee jossain vaiheessa toisin päin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyllä, näin tapahtuu linjalla 10, yhdellä Helsingin hidasraitiotielinjalla (museoraitiotie?). Se ei tarkoita, että Haagan suunnasta saapuvan pikaraitiotien tarvitsisi madella Tilkalta Lasipalatsille. Sitä voi nopeuttaa nykyisestä.
> .


Muutama viesti aikaisemmin oliti sitä mieltä että ei ole niin väliksi vaikka matka Töölän Tullin paikkeilta keskustaan ei olisi nopeampi kuin nyt.




> Toki siinä tapauksessa myös metrotyömaiden aiheuttamat haitat ja järjestelyt lasketaan metron kustannuksiin. Samoin esimerkiksi viivästymisen tähden jatkettavan bussiliikenteen kustannukset.
> .


Seuraava metrourakka tulee sujumaan aikataulun mukaan. Niin kävi esim kun itämetroa jatketiin Mellunmäkeen ja Vuosaareen. Liian pitkä aaika siitä kun edellinen päättyi aiheutti sen että pyörä piti keksiä uudestaan länsimetron kohdalla.

Mulla on sellainen tunne että Suomessa ylipäänsä on raideliikenne niin tiukan valvonnan alla että kaikki toteutukset joissa ei toisteta jotain tuttua ja turvallista, joutuu byrokratian ja valitustulvien hampaisiin, toteuttaja-organisaatioiksi kootaan ketteryysvaatimusten takia joitain ummikkoja ja kaupunkien viranomaiset irtisanoutuvat vastuista.

t. Rainer

----------


## Melamies

> Jospa raitioteiden kustannuksiin laskettaisiin myös ne haitat jotka pitkäaikaisten rakennustöiden aikana aiheutuu muulle liikenteelle (vrt esimerkkinä Reijolankatu). 
> 
> t. Rainer


Reijolankadun työmaan haittavaikutukset ovat olleet todella massiiviset, mutta mielestäni ei ole relevantti tapa lähestyä asiaa painottamalla sen olevan ratikkatyömaa, vaikka se pääosin sitä onkin.

Kysymys on helsinkiläisestä katutyökulttuurista. Työmaiden kestolla ja niiden haittavaikutuksilla ei ole vastuuhenkilöille mitään merkitystä. Pääasia on, että työmaa on olemassa, kaikki muu on toisarvoista.

Reijolankatu ja Mechelininkatu ovat luonnolliseti paljon esillä, mutta esim Vihdintiellä ja Teollisuuskadulla kaukolämpökaivannot ovat olleet auki kuukausitolkulla. Edes mitätöntä kadunalitusta ei saada tehtyä nopeammin. Tragikoomisesti paikalla on vielä kyltti, jossa lukee "Euroopan parasta kaukolämpöä".

----------


## Max

> Miksi metro eikä pikaratikka vaikka nyt Manskulle?
> -Kuten aiemmin sanottiin, pikaratikan 'pikaosuus'' loppuu siinä Tilkan kohdilla, jolloin ratikasta tulee aiemmin kokeilussa olleen Ruskeasuon runkolinjan versio. K.o hanke hylättiin perustelluin syin. Lisäksi kaupunkibulevardit vievät tätä pikaratikka osuutta varmaan vieläkin pohjoisemmas.


Tähän pieni historiallinen huomautus: Ruskeasuon runkolinjan aikoina ei Töölön tullin eteläpuolella ollut erillisiä ratikkakaistoja. Lukemani mukaan runkolinjan hitaus johtui suurelta osin siitä, että ratikat seisoivat ruuhkissa muun liikenteen mukana. Liikennevaloja ei niihin aikoihin juurikaan tainnut olla hidastamassa.

----------


## MJG

> Reijolankadun työmaan haittavaikutukset ovat olleet todella massiiviset, mutta mielestäni ei ole relevantti tapa lähestyä asiaa painottamalla sen olevan ratikkatyömaa, vaikka se pääosin sitä onkin.
> 
> Kysymys on helsinkiläisestä katutyökulttuurista. Työmaiden kestolla ja niiden haittavaikutuksilla ei ole vastuuhenkilöille mitään merkitystä. Pääasia on, että työmaa on olemassa, kaikki muu on toisarvoista.
> 
> Reijolankatu ja Mechelininkatu ovat luonnolliseti paljon esillä, mutta esim Vihdintiellä ja Teollisuuskadulla kaukolämpökaivannot ovat olleet auki kuukausitolkulla. Edes mitätöntä kadunalitusta ei saada tehtyä nopeammin. Tragikoomisesti paikalla on vielä kyltti, jossa lukee "Euroopan parasta kaukolämpöä".


Ei päde pelkästään Helsinkiin, vaan kuntien hommiin yleensäkin. Pienestäkin asiasta tehdään massiivinen ja pitkäkestoinen työmaa. Ei nyt liity joukkoliikenteeseen, mutta esimerkiksi Espoossa on rakennettu Tuomarilankujaa maaliskuusta asti. Tonttikadulla pituutta 70 metriä ja vanha sorapohja olemassa. Hommina siis pohjan tasoitus, asfaltointi, kolmen pysäköintipaikan laittaminen ja muutaman reunakiven siirto.

Jostain syistä valtion työmailla homma sujuu vähintään hyvin, jos ei aina kiitettävästi. Esimerkkinä olkoon vaikkapa menossa oleva Keilaniemen kohdan rakentaminen kehäykkösellä. Valtion urakoissa on säännönmukaisesti sakkomaksu: Valtio vuokraa urakoitsijoille suljettua kaistaa suolaiseen hintaan. Jokaisesta suljetusta tunnista siirtyy rahaa urakoitsijalta valtiolle. Ilmeisesti kunnissa rakennusyhtiöt ovat niin hyvää kaveria kunnanisien kanssa, että tällaista sanktiointimenettelyä ei kehdata edes esittää.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:21 ----------




> Tähän pieni historiallinen huomautus: Ruskeasuon runkolinjan aikoina ei Töölön tullin eteläpuolella ollut erillisiä ratikkakaistoja. Lukemani mukaan runkolinjan hitaus johtui suurelta osin siitä, että ratikat seisoivat ruuhkissa muun liikenteen mukana. Liikennevaloja ei niihin aikoihin juurikaan tainnut olla hidastamassa.


Mistä Helsinkiin olisi ruuhka ilmestynyt 1950-luvulla, kun autoja ei juurikaan ollut?

Runkolinjan perusongelma oli riittämätön ja epäluotettava kalusto yhdistettynä joustamattomaan aikataulusuunnitteluun. Kun yksi ratikka hajosi linjalle, koko homma pysähtyi siihen paikkaansa. Ihmisiä tunki vaunuihin yli äyräiden ja pysäkkiajat pitenivät suunnitellusta. Liityntäbussit kuitenkin lähtivät aikataulujensa mukaisesti eivätkä odottaneet myöhässä ollutta vaunua. Tästä kaikesta seurasi enemmän tai vähemmän kaoottinen kausi, joka kaikkien iloksi päättyi varsin pian.

Varsinainen syy koko runkolinjan pystyttämiseen oli, että sodanjälkeisessä tilanteessa HKL ei kertakaikkiaan kyennyt saamaan sitä määrää bussikalustoa, että se olisi riittänyt kuljettamaan väkeä keskustasta nopeasti laajenevalle esikaupunkialueelle. Pakkotilanteessa oli toimittava jollain tavalla.

----------


## hylje

> Miten minulla kuitenkin on sellainen mielikuva, että Espoossa kävi loppujen lopuksi sillä tavalla, että (alkuperäisestä supistettu) liityntäbussilinjasto ja metro, ml. asemien aukipito, yhdessä ovat liikennöintikustannuksiltaan korkeammat kuin mitä vanha bussilinjasto oli. Muistanko väärin tai sotkenko jotain?


Toisekseen bussien kustannuksiin ei lasketa katuja ja pysäkkejä, joten hintavertailu on lähtökohtaisesti epärehellinen. 

Keskeinen rautatien etu kumipyöräliikenteeseen on se, että rautatie on paljon halvempi rakentaa ja ylläpitää ajokuntoisena kuin asfalttikaista. Kikkailemalla kuitenkin saadaan rautatien väylät maksamaan enemmän kuin bussin. Sitä saa mitä mittaa.

----------


## Melamies

> Toisekseen bussien kustannuksiin ei lasketa katuja ja pysäkkejä, joten hintavertailu on lähtökohtaisesti epärehellinen. 
> 
> Keskeinen rautatien etu kumipyöräliikenteeseen on se, että rautatie on paljon halvempi rakentaa ja ylläpitää ajokuntoisena kuin asfalttikaista. Kikkailemalla kuitenkin saadaan rautatien väylät maksamaan enemmän kuin bussin. Sitä saa mitä mittaa.


Puhe oli nyt käyttökustannuksista, mutta vieläkin suurempi epäsuhta taitaa olla rakentamiskustannusten puolella, Länsimetron hintaan on leivottu katujärjestely poikineen. (Enkä siis puolusta nyt Länsimetroa)

Käyttökustannuspuolella valtiolle on Espoon bussirallista kuitenkin tuloutunut jotakin, olisikohan dieselin valmisteveron osuus Länsiväylää (siis valtion tie) ajavan bussin osalta luokkaa 10 eurosenttiä / km.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Muutama viesti aikaisemmin oliti sitä mieltä että ei ole niin väliksi vaikka matka Töölän Tullin paikkeilta keskustaan ei olisi nopeampi kuin nyt.


Laitahan ihmeessä lainaus tästä, kun kerran menit nyt väittämään. En ole mielestäni missään vaiheessa antanut ymmärtää, että olisi ok, jos matka taittuisi tulevaisuudessakin yhtä hitaasti kuin nyt hidasratikoilla. Sen sijaan olen tässä yrittänyt viestittää, että jos kokonaismatka-aika on tarpeeksi hyvä, ei se ole niin vakavaa, jos sille välille ei onnistuta tarjoamaan 30 km/h keskinopeutta. Kirjoitin myös, että hitaampien ratikoiden olisi syytä siirtyä toiselle reitille, jotta pikaraitiotielle saisi tilaa Mannerheimintielle.

----------


## 339-DF

> Puhe oli nyt käyttökustannuksista, mutta vieläkin suurempi epäsuhta taitaa olla rakentamiskustannusten puolella, Länsimetron hintaan on leivottu katujärjestely poikineen. (Enkä siis puolusta nyt Länsimetroa)


Itse asiassa Espoo on toiminut aikalailla päinvastoin. Helsinki laski vielä 2000-luvun (siis vuosikymmenen) ratikkahankkeiden hintalaput sillä tavalla, että media uutisoi miljoonasummia, jotka sisälsivät muun muassa parkkilippuautomaatteja. Siis kaikki mahdollinen kadun varrella tehtävä meni ikäänkuin ratikan piikkiin. Mutta metron kohdalla on menetelty toisin; esimerkiksi asemien sisäänkäynneille johtavat kevarit, jotka tietysti ovat suoraan metron kuluja kun johtavat vain sinne metroon, on maksettu ihan eri momentilta eivätkä ne näy metron hintalapussa.




> Toisekseen bussien kustannuksiin ei lasketa katuja ja pysäkkejä, joten hintavertailu on lähtökohtaisesti epärehellinen.


Joo, tämä on tietysti loputon suo. Mä ajattelin tässä kuitenkin puhtaita liikennöintikustannuksia eli vaunutunnit, -kilometrit ja -päivät (sisältäen kaluston kuoletuksen) plus asemien aukipito. Bussipysäkin aukipitokin maksaa tietysti jotain.

Oikeassa elämässä pitää tietysti maksaa väyläkustannukset ja sitten vielä infrainvestoinnin kuoletus, jonka takia metro on hyperkallis ja lippujen hinnatkin nousevat. Mutta ilman tätäkin epäsuhtaa se minusta meni niin, että tosipaikan tullen sitä ammoin esiteltyä liityntälinjastoluonnostelmaa supistettiin sieltä täältä niin, että esim. Rainer, joka silloin asui Espoossa muttei metron varrella, havahtui huomaamaan, että metro pilaa hänenkin joukkoliikenteensä. Ja silti lopputulos on nyt sitten se, että edes supistetulla liityntälinjastolla liikennöintikustannuksissa ei säästetä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Toisekseen bussien kustannuksiin ei lasketa katuja ja pysäkkejä, joten hintavertailu on lähtökohtaisesti epärehellinen. 
> 
> Keskeinen rautatien etu kumipyöräliikenteeseen on se, että rautatie on paljon halvempi rakentaa ja ylläpitää ajokuntoisena kuin asfalttikaista. Kikkailemalla kuitenkin saadaan rautatien väylät maksamaan enemmän kuin bussin. Sitä saa mitä mittaa.


Tosin kannattaa muistaa, että näitä katuja käyttää muukin liikenne. Itse asiassa juuri tässä on linja-auton suurin etu kustannusten suhteen: bussi voi käyttää melko joustavasti muulle liikenteelle tehtyä infraa, myös autoliikenteen infra on helposti muutettavissa pelkästään busseille, kuten nyt vaikka irroittaa kadulta tai moottoritieltä kaista joukkoliikenteelle. Näillä main tietysti menee myös linja-autojen taloudellisen käytön raja: bussi ei ole kovin edullinen ratkaisu, jos haluttu palvelutaso edellyttää kokonaan omaa joukkoliikenteen infraa.

----------


## ettäjaa

Herätetäänpä tämä taas hiljaiselosta. Kaupunkiympäristölautakunta käsittelee ensi tiistain kokouksessaan raideliikenteen verkostoselvitys 3:a (Raveli 3). Selvityksessä on tutkittu erilaisia vaihtoehtoja raideyhteyksille, jotka sisältävät Meilahden ja Pasilan välisen yhteyden. Ve3:ssa on mukana metrolinja reitillä Kamppi-Pasila-Viikki-Itäkeskus. Tiivistelmät versioiden keskeisistä sisällöistä ja arviointitaulukot löytyvät sivuilta 72-76. Nähdäkseni metrovaihtoehto ei ole merkittävästi parempi eikä huonompi kuin muut vaihtoehdot. Tarkastelu on tehty vain karkeilla luvuilla, mutta tämänlainen selvitys siltikin antaa vähän toivoa. Toista metrolinjaa ei ole siis ainakaan täysin torpattu.

Tässä linkki dokumenttiin.

----------


## EVhki

> Herätetäänpä tämä taas hiljaiselosta. Kaupunkiympäristölautakunta käsittelee ensi tiistain kokouksessaan raideliikenteen verkostoselvitys 3:a (Raveli 3). Selvityksessä on tutkittu erilaisia vaihtoehtoja raideyhteyksille, jotka sisältävät Meilahden ja Pasilan välisen yhteyden. Ve3:ssa on mukana metrolinja reitillä Kamppi-Pasila-Viikki-Itäkeskus. Tiivistelmät versioiden keskeisistä sisällöistä ja arviointitaulukot löytyvät sivuilta 72-76. Nähdäkseni metrovaihtoehto ei ole merkittävästi parempi eikä huonompi kuin muut vaihtoehdot. Tarkastelu on tehty vain karkeilla luvuilla, mutta tämänlainen selvitys siltikin antaa vähän toivoa. Toista metrolinjaa ei ole siis ainakaan täysin torpattu.
> 
> Tässä linkki dokumenttiin.


Omia poimintoja selvityksestä sekä metron että sen vaihtoehtojen osalta:

Joissain pikaraitiotievaihtoehdoissa on mahdollista, että kapasiteetti loppuu erityisesti Pasilan aseman itäpuolella ennustevuoden 2060 jälkeen. Tämä johtuu siitä, että niiden tekeminen tunneliin suoristaa matkaa ja lyhentää matka-aikoja, jolloin niiden suosio kasvaa. (ainakin Jokeri 0 Pasilan ja Kalasataman välillä)Jokeri 0:lle ehdotettu pitkä versio Kamppi-Meilahti-Herttoniemi-Laajasalo on aika jännä. Mahtaako olla käytännössä toimiva?Jokeri 2 suositellaan toteutettavan ainakin Vuosaaren ja Malmin välille vuoteen _2060_ mennessä. Aika myöhäiseksi jää. Tosin niissä vaihtoehdoissa, joissa tämä on mukana, on vähintään osa laitettu jo 2040 toteutuvaksi. Hieman erikoisena VE3 linjaus Kontula-Malmin sairaala.Myös metrovaihtoehto ehdotetaan toteutettavan vuoteen 2060 mennessä, jos pikaratikkaa ei ole jo aiemmin tehty tunnelivaraukseen.VE0+ (ja siten kaikki muutkin vaihtoehdot) sisältää maininnan Matinkylän kääntöraiteesta. Onko joku oikeasti vielä aikeissa sen toteuttaa, kun vastaavat ehdotukset jo hylättiin. Järkevähän se toki olisi ollut, jos olisi ajoissa tehty, mutta varmaan aika haastavaa toteuttaa jälkikäteen.Mukana kaikissa vaihtoehdoissa Pisara-rataEri vaihtoehdoissa monia erilaisia variaatioita runkobusseista. Esim. VE4:ssä 510 Myllypuro-Olari

Omia pohdintoja ja lisähuomioita selvityksestä:

Onko metron linjaus Viikistä Itäkeskukseen Raide-Jokeria myötäillen järkevä? Toisaalta, kun tällä metrolla kapasiteettia riittäisi ja se nyt sitten vedettäisiin Itäkeskukseen, niin pystyisikö sitä integroimaan jompaankumpaan olemassa olevaan metrohaaraan. Esim. M1 Vuosaari-Kivenlahti, M2/M1B Vuosaari-Tapiola ja M3 Mellunmäki-Viikki-Kamppi. Tällä voisi mahdollisesti ainakin purkaa nykyisen itämetron kapasiteettiongelmia tulevaisuudessa ja jos vaihto olisi tehty helpoksi Itäkeskuksessa, ei muutos olisi välttämättä liian radikaali. Tosin linjauksen toteutettavuutta ei vissiin ole tutkittu, joten tuo on kyllä suuri kysymysmerkki.Hieman ihmetyttää, että vaihtoehtojen 1-4 vaikutus joukkoliikenteen käyttöön vuonna 2060 on suunnilleen 0,2 prosenttiyksikön lisäys kulkutapaosuuksista ja autoilun 0,1 prosenttiyksikön vähennys verrattuna vaihtoehtoon 0+. Luulisi näin massiivisilla hankkeilla saatavan vähän isompaa muutosta, kun erityisesti tunneliraiteiden vetovoima on suurempi. Toki raportissakin todetaan, että paikalliset vaikutukset ovat merkittävästi suurempia. Silti olisi ehkä toivonut edes hieman isompaa vaikutusta kokonaisuuden kannalta.Pikaraitioteiden tunneliasemien sanotaan olevan lähtökohtaisesti metroasemia lyhyempiä. Mahtaisiko tämä kuitenkaan olla totta, kun muistelen jossain aiemmassa raidesuunnitelmassa tms. puhutun maanpäällisillä osuuksilla jopa 70-90 metrin mittaisista pysäkeistä, joka alkaa olla Länsimetron asemien pituusluokassa? Tietysti, mikäli on niin, että tunneliratikat eivät voi kulkea lähekkäin, niin tällöin pysäkille ei tarvitse mahtua useamman ratikan. Tämä toki rajaa kapasiteettia, mutta taitaa olla se, miten liikenne toimisi? Ja huomiona lainaus kalustosta: "Tarkasteluissa Artic X75, 45 -metrinen vaunu, 240 matkustajaa/vaunu. Voidaan liikennöidä pidemmälläkin vaunulla, joka on huomioitava pysäkkien suunnittelussa." Metrolle myös lupaillaan mahdollisuutta tiheämpään vuoroväliin kuin kahdelle tunnelipikaratikkalinjalle yhdessä. (100 s vs 2,5 min)

Ja kävin selvityksen läpi silmäillen, joten kaikkea mielenkiintoista en toki varmastikaan huomannut. Näiden poimintojeni valossa metrossa olisi kyllä vahvat puolensa ison kapasiteetin (riittävän sellaisen) ja tämän tuomien muiden hyötyjen osalta. Esimerkiksi siis nykymetron kuormituksen pieneneminen selvästi parhaiten. Pikaraitiotievaihtoehdoissa pistää vähän pahasti silmään kapasiteetin mahdollinen riittämättömyys, kun siitä on jo nykymetron suhteen ihan riittävästi kokemusta Länsimetron vuoksi. Mutta jokseenkin sekava selvityspaketti kokonaisuuden hahmottamisen kannalta.

----------

